# Florida Invert Hunt



## LawnShrimp (Mar 26, 2017)

So I'll be taking a trip to Florida in a few weeks, and I was wondering if anybody here has experience with the area near Miami (I won't be staying in the city). 
I'm interested in pretty much everything that can be found there, but especially would like to find Florida amblypygids, giant vinegaroons, giant centipedes, and/or bumblebee, scarlet, and ivory millipedes. 
Where is the best place to find these? Do I just start flipping rocks over?

From what I've heard, these three millipedes are very common in this area, but I'm more interested in _Narceus gordanus_. Are they found that far south or will I have to go to the scrublands in the middle of Florida?

Will update when I've arrived.


----------

